# Wood



## ridgehunter (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello everyone, just got a question about wood , I use chunk wood in my BIG Green Egg should I soak it in water first and just put it in dry. Thx in advance for your response.


----------



## max2 (Jul 13, 2017)

I believe most folks simply put in in dry.


----------



## phatbac (Jul 13, 2017)

I would add dry wood to your smoker. soaking wood just adds steam to the mix and can result in creosote

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron).


----------



## ridgehunter (Jul 13, 2017)

That's what I've been doing but I've seen a few you tube videos were they soaked them.


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 13, 2017)

Ridgehunter said:


> That's what I've been doing but I've seen a few you tube videos were they soaked them.


You know what they say; don't believe everything you see on the internet....especially u-tube!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2017)

Soaking the wood is a bad idea!

But some people continue to do it.

Al


----------



## ridgehunter (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jokensmoken (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't have any experience with the big green egg smoker but I don't soak anything.


----------

